# Flame Anemone



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

SOLD. This just split today. $20 each ****Beautiful Flame anemone for sale. Located at major mack and jane street close to wonderland.
















Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

Any chance this is still available?


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Ecnodelims said:


> Any chance this is still available?


I have two now cause it split in the basket. They are both available.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

Can I take both? I can meet this week


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Your inbox is full, unable to sent you pm.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

loonie said:


> Your inbox is full, unable to sent you pm.


Thats odd. I only had like 5 messages in there.

Anyways both nems were sold yesterday.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------

